# HOW TO BUILD A Rope climbing mechanical robot(non-electrical) suggestions.



## zhen28 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi, 
I would like to know if anyone have any good idea or suggestions on building a rope climbing robot?


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 24, 2012)

Its easy zzz
Step 1  Post an introduction as per the forum rules. Tell us about youself where you live and what machinery you have. 

Step 2. Be a bit more specific. What will this robot be used for, speed of climb, thickness of rope etc


----------



## zhen28 (Mar 24, 2012)

Basically i'm from malaysia and a mechanical engineering student. I have a second year project to build one device that can climb up a sash cord tether. 

The sash cord tether is 8mm thick and the device need to climb up to 1800mm. 
There are no restriction in the components use. but preferable stuff that can be found easily. 
The device have a weight limit of 3kg. 
the time of climb must be less than 2 minutes. 
the device need to be attached to the sash cord tether throughout the climb.

I just need some rough idea about how to start building it.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 24, 2012)

How about two spring loaded arms with soft rubber tires on the ends. The two arms are pivotted at the end opposite the tires and a spring clamps them together so that the sash cord passes between the two tires. This will give you the friction you need----Now power one or both of the tires and drag a battery pack behind?


----------



## Stan (Mar 24, 2012)

I am guessing that you are a modern student of instant communication via the internet and expect Google to do your project for you. Since you posted this on a model engine forum ( a most unlikely source), how many hundreds of fora did you post this same request on?

You are asking for help for a simple problem with many solutions. If you need help with this, you might one to reassess your career plans.


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Brian. That was my first thought but then I saw " non electric" in the heading. That only leaves a clockwork system that I can think of. Interesting brain teaser ???


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 24, 2012)

Put a rubber band motor on it!!!----Or put a mouse trap motor on it.---Tie a helium balloon to it.----Put a parachute on it and blow up from below with a fan---Put a propeller on it hooked to a gear reduction that drives the wheels and blow up from underneath with a fan.---Tie a dollar bill to it and strap a tax collector to the floor----


----------



## fcheslop (Mar 24, 2012)

Simple,have a look at the 1920s rope climbing monkey toys or another one known as the Alpine climber no batteries :big:
Good luck


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome ZZZZZ, Whatever design you 'settle upon', I'm certain that you will share it with all of us here at HMEM. Pictures of your progress would be interesting to see as well. Best of luck.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Sshire (Mar 24, 2012)

Something like tall case clock weights with chain mechanism
Stan


----------



## portlandron (Mar 24, 2012)

Do a search for "rope clutch" to see some ideas, maybe something along these lines:

http://www.twinsrecreation.com/Boat-Rope-Clutches-Single-Sheet-Stopper_p_80021.html


----------



## zhen28 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions will consider it.


----------



## Ken I (Mar 25, 2012)

A rope climber ?

I haven't seen one of those fakirs in years.

Ken


----------

